# Plasma Sterilization



## brouce (24 نوفمبر 2009)

من المعروف انه عند ذكر كلمة البلازما فان أول شيء سوف تذهب له أدهاننا هو بلازما الدم , ولكن هو في الحقيقة يوجد معنى أخر للبلازما وهي بلازما الإلكترون أو بمعنى أخر هو الحالة الرابعة للمادة ...نعم الحالة الرابعة للمادة إن لم تكن الحالة الأولى , ولكن نحن لسنا في صدد إثبات أن البلازما هي الحالة الأولى للمادة يكفينا أن نعرف أن هناك حالة صلبه ,سائلة , غازية و بلازما , هذه الحالة يوجد لها العديد من التطبيقات في المجالات الصناعية والعسكرية والطبية , وموضوعنا سوف يكون حول ورقة بحثية كنت قد شاركت بها في إحدى المؤتمرات العلمية وهي استخدام البلازما كمصدر لتعقيم المعدات الطبية .
تعتبر كلمة التعقيم كلمة شائعة الاستخدام في الأوساط الطبية وهي مقترنة بالمعدات الطبية التي صممت لكي تستخدم أكثر من مرة والتي تكون متصلة اتصال مباشره مع المرضى....اذا ما معنى كلمة تعقيم ... ببساطة هو كل عملية تدمير أو قتل للـ microorganism او الحد من نمو هذه الكائنات الحية.
أنواع التعقيم:
توجد العديد من طرق التعقيم من أشهرها:
1- Autoclave
2- Steam
3- Ethylene Oxide
4- Dry Heat
5- Radiation


كل هذه الطرق لها مميزات ولها عيوب , فمنها الذي لا يخلف نواتج سامة او لا تنتج عنها غازيه غير صديقه للبيئة كاستخدام التعقيم بالتبخير أو الحرارة, ولكن اغلبه هذه الطرق تؤثر على المعدات الطبية وتسبب لها Damage او تلف خاصة المواد المصنوعة من البلاستك , ولكن الطريقة التي نحن بصدد التعرف عنها لها ميزة مما تأهلنا أن نراهن عنها وهي الزمن ناهيك عن عدم تأثر المعدات بها وعدم حدوث أي تلف لها.


Plasma Sterilization​

التعقيم بالبلازما له عدة طرق :


n Dielectric Discharge Barrier (DBD)
n Inductively Coupled Plasmas (ICP)
n Atmospheric Pressure Plasma Jet (AAPJ)
n DC plasma 
n Ac plasma
 واخيرا Microwave (MW) Plasmas

وهي التي سوف نتناولها بالتفصيل في مشاركة قادمة أن شاء الله ( أحببت تجزئة الموضوع فارج وان لا يتعارض مع لوائح القسم)


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## eng_mohand (7 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم , شكرا على المعلومات القيمة , برجاء استكمال موضوع التعقيم بالبلازما وطرقه , في اسرع وقت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

